# Bismarkhering selbst machen...



## Kieler-Sprotte (26. August 2004)

Moin, moin,  

ich bin neu hier und hab´gleich  mal  eine Frage: 

Wie kann ich leckeren Bismarkhering selbermachen??#c 

Mein Bruder konnte das so toll, der hat den Hering auch in Joghurtsoßen usw.
eingelegt. Aber leider ist er vor kurzem gestorben ohne mir sein "Gehimnis"
noch mitteilen zu können. :c 

Der gekaufte schmeckt einfach nur sauer...:v 

Wer kann helfen  ;+ 
Liebe Grüße,

Kieler-Sprotte


----------



## svenskepilk (27. August 2004)

*AW: Bismarkhering selbst machen...*

moin moin,
ich hab zwar kein original Bismarkhering Rezept aber mit Hering weiss ich was anzufangen.
Hier 2 meiner Lieblingsrezepte für frischen Hering als Basis:



Edvin Karlssons Löksill (legger Zwiebelhering)

1kg Hering ganz

für den Sud:
3,5dl Wasser
0,5dl Essig(24%und möglichst neutral)

die Gewürze:
etwas vom Sud
2dl Zucker
0,5dl Salz
1EL Piment (zerstoßen)
0,5EL Weißer Pfeffer (Zerstoßen)
2 Lorbeerblätter
2 gelbe Zwiebeln in Scheiben

Den Hering putzen(schuppen, Kopf ab, ausnehmen, Flossen ab) Den Sud anmischen und den Hering hineingeben.1 Tag kalt ziehen lassen. Danach aus dem Sud nehmen und abtropfen lassen. Jetzt die Gewürze, bis auf den Anteil vom Sud, vermischen. Nun den Hering und die Gewürze in eine Schüssel geben und gut durchmischen. Jetzt erst mit dem Sud auffüllen bis der Hering bedekt ist, so ca. 1Tasse. Nun noch 5 Tage im Kühlschrank lassen und dann geniessen.





Skärgårdssill

600g Heringsfilet

Der Sud:
5,25dl Wasser
1EL Salz
0,75dl Essig(24% und möglichst neutral)

Die Soße:
1 Eigelb
1TL Weißweinessig
2dl Speiseöl
1TL ungesüßter franz. Senf
1TL Salz
1 Prise weißer Pfeffer
4 Tropfen Worcestersoße
1 Bund Dill feingehakt
1 Bund Petersilie feingehackt
1TL Roßmarin
1 Knoblauchzehe (aus der Presse)
1dl Sahne

Den Sud anmischen und über den Hering geben. Über Nacht kaltstellen. Den Hering herausnehmen und abtropfen lassen. Bei belieben die Haut abziehen. Das Eigelb und den Weinessig in die Küchenmaschine geben(die mit den roierenden Messern) und verquirlen. Nach und nach das Speiseöl dazugeben und danach Senf, Salz, Pfeffer und die Wochestersoße. Nun Dill, Petersilie, Rosmarin und Knoblauch dazugeben und mixen bis die Soße grün wird. Jetzt fehlt nur noch die Sahne und dann wird das ganze über den Hering gegeben und 2 Tage kaltgestellt.

Smaklig Måltid! (Guten Apetit!)

Svenskepilk


----------



## Kieler-Sprotte (30. August 2004)

*AW: Bismarkhering selbst machen...*

Oh, dankeschön, Svenskepilk !  
Das hört sich ja schon so sehr legger an. 

Dat ward wat !!! :z  Kieler-Sprotte


----------



## lattenputzer (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Bismarkhering selbst machen...*

Hallo,
habe Deine Anfrage leider erst jetzt gelesen. Dennoch auch von mir noch ein alternatives Rezept.
Bismarkheringe

Zutaten:
•	frische Heringe
•	2 l Wasser
•	ca. 25 g Sauerbratengewürz (Ubena)
•	ggf. 12,5 g Marinade, Heringe (Ubena)
•	0,5 kg Zucker (kann je nach Geschmack auch mehr, persönlich ca. 0,6 kg)  
•	1 Tüte Einmachhilfe
•	ca. 2 Fl. Weinessig (je nach Menge)
•	reichlich Salz


Zubereitung:

Die frischen Heringe säubern, in eine Schüssel oder anderes Gefäß geben und schichtweise mit reichlich Salz bestreuen. Abdecken und 3 Tage kühl lagern.

Danach die Heringe kurz mit Wasser abspülen, zurück in das Gefäß und Essig da-zugeben, bis sie bedeckt sind. Ebenfalls 3 (besser 4) Tage stehen lassen.

Einen Tag, bevor die Heringe aus dem Essig genommen werden, den Sud vorberei-ten. Die Menge entspricht der vorher verwendeten Menge an Essig. Dementspre-chend sind die Zutaten (auf 2 Liter Wasser berechnet) zu verringern oder zu erhö-hen. Das Wasser zusammen mit dem Gewürz und dem Zucker ca. 1 Stunde kö-cheln. Den Topf vom Herd nehmen, die Einmachhilfe dazugeben und abkühlen las-sen. Den Sud absieben.

Nach 3-4 Tagen die Heringe aus dem Essig nehmen und kurz mit Wasser abspülen. Dann in das Gefäß zurück und mit dem kalten Sud übergießen, bis die Heringe be-deckt sind. Das Ganze 3 Tage ziehen lassen. Danach sollten die Bismarckheringe fertig sein. 

Kühl gelagert halten die sich leicht ½ Jahr.

Guten Appetit!

 #h


----------



## prophet12 (20. März 2007)

*AW: Bismarkhering selbst machen...*



lattenputzer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe Deine Anfrage leider erst jetzt gelesen. Dennoch auch von mir noch ein alternatives Rezept.
> Bismarkheringe
> 
> ...


 
Wie ist das mit der Mittelgräte, wann wird die entfernt ?

Hat jemand noch mehr Rezepte ?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (20. März 2007)

*AW: Bismarkhering selbst machen...*

ja matjes aber muß erst sehen ob er was geworden ist.cu


----------



## Zanderfänger (20. März 2007)

*AW: Bismarkhering selbst machen...*

Hab leider keinen Scanner, könnte Dir aber ne Fotokopie davon machen. #h


----------



## Zanderfänger (20. März 2007)

*AW: Bismarkhering selbst machen...*

Ohne gescheites Licht schnell gemacht...

Bei Bedarf PN :g


----------



## ostseeaal (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bismarkhering selbst machen...*



prophet12 schrieb:


> Wie ist das mit der Mittelgräte, wann wird die entfernt ?
> 
> Hat jemand noch mehr Rezepte ?



Nachdem der Hering die 4 Tage im Essig gelegen hat kannst Du sie vorsichtig vom Kopfende herausziehen. Und dann anschließend in den Sud damit


----------

